# Bow?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been trying to come up with some other non-obedience things to teach Mandalay. I'd like to teach her to take a bow. Since this is not a normal activity for her (I have never seen her stretch like this - she always stretches her back side out, never her front side down) I cant mark the behavior in a natural setting. Ideas?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Try luring her as if into a down, but marking and delivering the treat before her butt hits. The timing is kinda tricky since you want to make sure she doesn't actually lay all the way down.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I lure into a down and before the butt goes down I catch it and hold it up. Click or mark that moment. Reward. Keep working at it.

I like teaching a crawl too. Kids think that is funny.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I taught it using a lure, but instead of putting the lure in front of her nose as if you were luring a down, I put the treat low down but in, near her chest. To keep her from just doing a down instead I would raise the treat back up as soon as she lowered her front legs, so instead of moving fully into a down she stood back up.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I pretty much taught it the same way. I happen to have a video of my process too.


----------

